# End of another season (pics)



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

March 10th is the end of the 2012-2013 Canadian goose season for us in Western n.Y. ...thou Snows are still open till April 15th... yet I have only seen 4 of them and they wasn't landing anyplace where I hunt..

So here are a Few Pics as I took some birds with the 3 guns, remington 1187 3", Benelli Nova Camo 3 1/2" and the Mossberg Silver Reverse Double barrel 3".

Best wishes all.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice pics. you hunt alone?


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

FieldGeneral,I Have been Taken out a local teen daily after work and school till Dark shooting time stops.

The September early season I start out hunting with a Group,Unless fields haven't been chopped then I solo hunt as No one wants to drive all around searching for them in Hiden small fields and tring to get permition....

Just drove down to Williamsport today to bring home a new 1187 3 1/2" Super Magnum Fully Camo waterfowl gun with 9 waterfowl chokes Blind side and black cloud by pattern master..... So in hopes I will have it patterning nice for them late season high flyers and bring home my late season daily limit of 5 a day.

The Double barrel reaches rather far with 3' #bb Winchester Xpert threw double waterfowl chokes....

But I am goin' to Try Kents and Federal as i have 9 chokes to go threw patterning ....

And for the Double barrel and Benelli I have 13 Chokes for the pair as they are inner changeable....

Thanks Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Chipp (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice! I'm the same way I usually hunt with just my son because no one else want to go and do the driving and knocking on doors to get into the birds they just want to go and shoot after the work has been done.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Chipp, yes I agree Most I hunt september with seems to be that Type... Me and My Cuz put in our time to locate Birds and track down the farm hands or the owner and see what our option is to set up the weekend.. also we try and focus on farms with large chopped corn and Oat fields in the flocks Normal route to feed. and gather the Boys and decoys and see what sort of luck we can have...

I have in the past 2 years slowly leaning away from September group hunts,as I take time to Pattern my 1187,Benelli Nova and Double barrel Mossberg silver reverse... and all three with the correct chokes will reach 40-50 yards... Yet the guys I hunt with seem to Want to hold off for 20 yard shots... it seems as the birds are called to our location Circle in range for me, yet then leave the area as something just doesn't look right, be it the glare of someones glasses, Or to Much Excitement and others Moving in their blinds to much to see the birds up close... Either way I had to learn to pass up alot of shooting,Just to Try and draw them in closer .. I had even Offer to allow two of them to use my Guns that reach further and they just seem set on what they have....

I Sold some gear to get a gun that would pattern alot further out for Late season Geese... I bought a Fulley Camo 1187 that takes 2 3/4 -3 1/2 and came with 9 waterfowl chokes ...Blind side Mod and Long range,Pattern master chokes,Kicks high flyers and the 3 factory waterfowl chokes.

And the fella i Bought it from was from P.A. And was Moving out to N.D. A Fantastic fella and one I now get to call my friend Jesse....

As the weather warms, I Plan to pattern this 1187 to give me the best pattern at 50 plus yards..... And I kept the other wooden 1187 2 3/4- 3" So my wife can go hunting with me this fall.. as I think SHE will end up Hooked and be Just as Excited as we all are when it comes to a good hunt with Friends and family....

Took my Benelli Nova out after some Pigeon and Starling action the other day, yet Didn't see many Pigeons, But happen to have this pair that caught my eye and I have to gun um' Down with some 2 3/4" #7 1/2....Dang woodchucks

Best wishes

Scottie_The_Boy


----------

